
Why Latin America is the deadliest place for environmentalists - privong
http://www.economist.com/news/americas/21716687-commodities-technology-and-bad-policing-why-latin-america-deadliest-place
======
coldtea
Because non-Latin American corporations that own, control and benefit from
production there, can let their local thugs and lackeys run loose on them, in
a way that they wouldn't be able back home.

Then, the western (non latin american) country that hosts those corporations
can play the moral high ground, and accuse the latin american country for
corruption and such.

